# MOM REJECTED 2 KIDS



## bmiranda (Dec 4, 2017)

I don’t know if this is normal! My doe just had her babies but as soon as she finished she just walked away leaving the babies by themselves and shivering! I kept bringing her back to her babies but she kept leaving! What should I do!!!! I had to take them inside with me because she won’t bother to go near them or feed them! HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

you might have to bottle feed them. did she clean them off? did they nurse at all? you might have to tie her so they can nurse. i would move the mom and babies into a small pen but not to small. so she can move away to far from them.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

did she clean yet? if not there could be another baby.


----------



## bmiranda (Dec 4, 2017)

She did clean them! And I think they did drink a little bit before she left to be with the other goats!!!!! Should I give them back?!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

i would put her and babies in a pen all by themselves. is this her first time?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

i keep my mommas that have kidded separate from the other goats for at least 4-7 days sometimes longer. it gives the mom and babies time to bond.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I'd also leave them all together in a smallish pen. Is she just ignoring them or being aggressive?

Have they nursed yet? If this persists you will have to hold her so they can.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Also, have you got a warming barrel set up yet (so the kids will be warm and so that they can hide from mama if she gets too aggressive)?


----------



## bmiranda (Dec 4, 2017)

I did put them together but she just ignores them all together! They did nurse a bit! I wasn’t expecting babies this soon! I just got them about a little more than 1 month and I don’t have a clue if she had babies before!!! I thought I had at least a couple of weeks!!!! surprise for me!


----------



## bmiranda (Dec 4, 2017)

I’m actually wanting to reporpuse an igloo dog house! Is that a good idea?!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

this is what goat_scout is saying about a warming barrel


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

bmiranda said:


> I'm actually wanting to reporpuse an igloo dog house! Is that a good idea?!


I have no idea about that, but I read your thread the other day about the warming barrel plans which is why I asked about them. But then of course you weren't expecting kids so soon so they probably aren't done yet?

You can either pull the kids and bottle feed, or persist with trying to get this doe to mother them. 
If you choose the latter, I'd continue to keep them all together and go out to hold the doe - so that they can nurse - every couple hours.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

That is good that they nursed though.


----------



## bmiranda (Dec 4, 2017)

Something like this?! I already have one that I don't use anymore! I don't have the barrels yet because I wasn't expecting babies this soon! Thank you everyone! For your help


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Hmmm, that looks like it should work.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It doesn't sound like she is all out rejecting them yet. I'd just leave them in a small pen together and make sure they nurse every few hours.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Check her udder to make sure it is flowing well and Milk some out to relieve the pressure, feed it to the kids, that might be why she doesn't stand for them. it hurts. 

Tie her up and one back leg allow the kids to nurse.
Keep doing this on and off until she bonds with them.
Also keep her in a bonding pen with her and her babies only until she bonds.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

how are the babies and momma doing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things today?


----------



## bmiranda (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm sorry to not update you guys but it has been crazy here ! Good crazy! The rest of my does decided to kid one after another! So far I got 9 babies ! They're not really good mothers! To be fair only one actually takes care of her 2 babies! The rest of them I do! Don't mind!!!! They're adorable! It's beed tough but great at the same time! Thank you everyone to for all of your help! I'll leave some pictures and keep you updated!!!!! I'll get better pictures!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are all so cute!!!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

@bmiranda, so glad things turned out mostly well, & babies doing well! I'm interested in the design of what you have your kids in... the pic with the cinder block and chicken, lol. Any chance of pictures from further back? Looks like a lean-to on an existing barn?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are all adorable.

Keep at those stubborn mama's, tie them up and one back leg, make them feed those babies. Have them in a bonding pen. Have you milked out some from mama's who look and feel tight in the udder?
That may be why they are being boogers.

Make sure the milk looks good, no mastitis.

Some first timers need to be taught how to be a mama. So, if it hasn't been too long, you can work with them, if you haven't already in that way.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

They’re precious!! Bottle feeding has a lot of advantages. We dam raised our kids (born in Oct) simply because mama was a bottle baby and we had no problem with friendliness. 

That’s so strange that almost all the does are snubbing the kids. What breed are they?


----------



## bmiranda (Dec 4, 2017)

They are a mix of Boer and Kiko! Here are some more pictures! @Kath G.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

They are so cute. Looks like you have your hands full


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I love your feathered goat! LOL


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Me also. Looks like the hen wants to brood more goat babies for you and herself.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------

